# I don't know whats digging in my lawn



## Merlie_merle (Jul 25, 2018)

Well i'm new!

New home owner and also new to this forum. Im currently having an issue that i don't want to bring into the next years summer. There is something digging in my lawn and I'm not sure what it is.



this is what I'm dealing with. in multiple portions of my grass. 
I'm loosing it. someone send help. pls.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks like a mole maybe. Does it look like tunneling?

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Merlie_merle (Jul 25, 2018)

yes absolutely tunneling. Ive been going around collapsing the tunnels thats being mad, but every morning and everyday i get off work there's new tunnels.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sounds like a mole or moles to me. Give this a read.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I had moles this year. I took an unconventional approach. I poked a hole in a tunnel and poured in an ounce or so of gasoline.

No mo' moles.


----------

